# Are all cassettes and hubs compatible?



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys, quick question.
I'm looking to get a SRAM PG 1070 cassette (road cassette) for my first mtb build.
I'm wondering, will this cassette fit any freewheel hub (do all cassettes have the same number of grooves, spacing of the grooves and diameter)? 
I may be specifically looking for Transition's TBC Revolution wheel sets, will the cassette and hubs be compatible?


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

**Edit**
I meant SPLINES wherever I said GROOVES


----------



## winter (Nov 30, 2009)

"All" is probably too much of a generalization. However, I think it's safe to say that nearly all commonly available freehubs made in the past 20 or so years have adapted to the Shimano freehub standard and any 8-speed, 9-speed, or 10-speed cassettes (be they intended to be mountain or road use) will fit onto these freehubs.

The combination you propose of SRAM PG1070 cassette on Transition Revolution wheelset will work just fine.

Edit...
As *CS2* astutely points out in the next post...Campy and Shimano drivetrains don't mix. I totally forgot about Campy in this discussion. :blush:
There isn't much aftermarket support for Campy components and I don't believe Campy has ventured into the mountain bike business, yet. Therefore, just about any freehub or cassette designed to the Shimano standard (also adopted by SRAM), should work with each other.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

I guess because this is a MTB forum we're forgetting Campagnolo.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't know if Campagnolo is compatible with Shimano/SRAM hubs. The latter two are generally interchangeable and bikes are often equipped with a Shimano drive train but a SRAM cassette.

However, a cassette intended for use on a road bike generally has much different gearing than a mtn bike; the granny gear generally having 23 to 27 teeth while a mtn bike having 32 to 36 teeth. The intermediate rings will like wise differ. What that means is, if you find a compatible road cassette for your mtn hub, your gearing will likely be much more toward the high end. That may be fine if you live in Iowa, but might be a killer if you live in Colorado unless you have really strong legs!


----------



## Kamil (Apr 22, 2011)

Haha yeah I'm aware of the gearing 'issues' with an 11-32 but I got an amazing package deal which included the cassette, so I'm going to use it and build up that leg strength!
Plus, here in southern Ontario there isn't very much alternating elevation change on the trails.


----------

